# Vistor to Spouse Visa



## Ksaud (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi everyone. I have been asked to advise for the following situation.

An Australian citizen with a 2 year old (Australian citizen) is a resident of UAE. She wants to settle back in Australia but needs to know how can she bring her husband along who is a Pakistani citizen. Is it better that he joins them on a visitor visa (600) where he can not work but can support them , and then closer to the expiry of the visa they apply for onshore spouse visa.My concerns are:
1. Will he be granted the Visit visa knowing that his wife and baby will be staying permanently? 

2. Even if he gets the visa based on his work in UAE, will he need to leave after 3/6/or 12 months.(Depending upon the duration of the visa)

3. Should he apply for offshore spouse visa and wait for the decision (6-10 months).

4. Can he come on family sponsor visa and then apply for onshore spouse visa while in Australia?

Thanking you in advance.


----------

